# Back from Germany



## Capt Lightning (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi all, back again after a great holiday in Germany.  We spent a fortune, ate and drank too much and generally had a great time.
I won't bore you with the details, so here's a few photos.  After all a picture is worth 1000 words (or 1024 in computer terms) 



Koblenz - the Xmas markets were spread throughout the city centre and had a good variety of goods on offer.



Koblenz where the Rhine and Mosel meet.  Note the river cruise boat just emerging from the Mosel.  In summer a cable car takes visitors to the large fort overlooking the city.



Cochem - one of the small Mosel towns.



View from train travelling up the Mosel valley to Trier.



Mainz - the Holzturm - one of the original gates in the old city wall.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures!!!
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2016)

Welcome back Capt, sounds like you had a wonderful time there!  :coolpics:


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2016)

Welcome home Capt! Sounds as if you had a glorious time. What is life without a little (or a lot of) excess? The pics are lovely. I can feel the atmosphere, a sense of history we just don't have here.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 16, 2016)

The pictures of the Mosel River, and the area around Trier brought back some great memories.  I spent 4 years at Spangdahlem AFB...just 30 miles from Trier, in the early '60's...and married a girl from Trier.  I traveled all over that area, and much of Europe while I was there.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 16, 2016)

Don, when I worked for IBM, I lived in Mainz for a while and travelled a lot round the Rhine and Mosel areas.  I really love the place and never tire of going back - although Mainz has seen a lot of rather 'brutalist' development in its suburbs.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 16, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Don, when I worked for IBM, I lived in Mainz for a while and travelled a lot round the Rhine and Mosel areas.  I really love the place and never tire of going back - although Mainz has seen a lot of rather 'brutalist' development in its suburbs.



Germany is beautiful country.  We traveled back over there a couple of times to visit my wife's Mother and relatives.  Her Mom passed away about 8 years ago, so I doubt we will go again. 

I notice you, too, worked for IBM...in software development.  I spent about 30 years with IBM...working on the hardware.  I started out in the punched card days, advanced through the system 360 and 370 era's, and became an area specialist on their high speed laser printers.  IMO...Big Blue is one of the best companies in the world, and I totally enjoyed my years with them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 16, 2016)

Beautiful photos. I always though I'd love to see Germany. A lot of my family came from there.


----------



## Carla (Dec 16, 2016)

Very nice pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 17, 2016)

We were stationed in Germany for almost ten years, and I LOVED every minute of it.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks for the pics.   Did you do a riverboat tour?    We did about 10 years ago  (on Viking, Amsterdam to Budapest) and Germany was our favorite.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses...
Debbie, no we didn't take a river cruise, although we have taken a day trip in the past.  We've lived in this area and have visited it many times since then.  On these occasions we travelled mainly by train or car. I also lived in Amsterdam for three years, and again did most of the travelling in the Netherlands by train.
Viking River Cruises are still going strong and it looks as if cruising is pretty popular (if expensive) these days.  We were in Cologne in spring and saw dozens of cruise boats going up and down the Rhine.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 18, 2016)

Welcome back, Capt. Thank you for posting the photos.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for the pictures Capt


----------

